

Knol – Let's Rethink the Way We Handle Knowledge Bases - jevin
http://knol.io/

======
aspidistra
"We are in no way affiliated to the discontinued Google Knol."

Google trademarked Knol back in the day (2007). A USPTO search shows it is
still live:

[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:9wz...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4809:9wzrk3.2.1)

 _Electronic publishing services, namely, publication of text and graphic
works of others in the field of general encyclopedic knowledge; providing
education, entertainment and information services, namely, providing
information via the Internet in the field of general encyclopedic knowledge._

~~~
jevin
Oh, thanks for the heads up. I wonder if this applies to us, since we're not a
US based company.

~~~
aspidistra
IANAL, but I was also able to find Knol from Google on the UK IPO search:

[http://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/4/EU006911796](http://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/4/EU006911796)

and the OHIM website, which as I understand it covers Europe-wide trademarks:

[https://oami.europa.eu/eSearch/#details/trademarks/006911796](https://oami.europa.eu/eSearch/#details/trademarks/006911796)

But like I said, I am not a lawyer, do your own research, consult an expert
etc etc...

~~~
jevin
Of course, I'll have that checked out! ;-)

------
hglaser
This looks very cool. My company ([http://periscope.io](http://periscope.io))
is just now getting to the point of putting documentation online, and --
surprise! -- it's a huge pain and products in this space all seem mediocre.

One deal-breaker for me is that it has to feel like it's on my website. This
means templates are not enough: I need full CSS customizability (statuspage.io
does a good job with this) or iframe ability. The lack of a great, fully
customizable product in this space is why I am currently fucking around with
Markdown pages.

It's certainly fair to charge a lot more than you're apparently charging in
order to get this customizability -- needing it probably predicts a real
business that cares about its brand. (If knol.io becomes a big business I bet
you'll end up charging a lot more in general.)

Anyway, awesome job with this! Looks like a great product solving a real
problem.

~~~
lingben
just took a quick look at your site, are you using D3 for the charting?

~~~
hglaser
CanvasJS, which we're really pleased with. Very fast to develop with, very
fast to render (some customers have hundreds of charts per dashboard).

~~~
lingben
thanks, hadn't heard of canvasjs, I'm assuming it is relatively new?

could you explain a little about why you chose it? and how you compared and
determined the other options out there?

I'm in the same boat and looking at several possible solutions (for example
DC.js which is based on D3) so would appreciate any help.

thanks

------
jevin
OP here. Thanks for the huge support! I can already see a good amount of
requests. I'll be sure to get back to you shortly.

Let me know if you have any questions. I'll be glad to answer them!

~~~
stock_toaster
Are there any demos of a knol instance/site running?

~~~
jevin
Unfortunately, the website is still under development. Hopefully, we'll have
the first version online in a few weeks.

------
jerf
I'm intrigued, but I have nearly no idea how to link what appears to be a
sales landing page to "Let's Rethink the Way We Handle Knowledge Bases". I
don't see anything about "rethinking" there, just that I can buy 10, 100, or
300 of them. Is there a better link that more clearly represents "rethinking"?

~~~
jevin
Maybe the page doesn't represent the "rethinking" properly. Our vision is that
knowledge bases should not be on a separate website. For example, if you're a
web agency and you sell a Wordpress website, your knowledge base should be
inside the Wordpress adminstration. If you're selling a custom solution, you
should be able to use an API to plug your documentation there.

I hope the examples explain better what we are trying to achieve here.

------
al2o3cr
"No image storage limit (as long as it's fair)"

Personally, I've never liked seeing this in ToS and the like - it usually
means "unlimited until you hit the limit we didn't tell you about"

~~~
jevin
I see exactly what you mean. Maybe it's clearer if we go with "XX GB of
storage space".

------
DocSavage
Aside from getting a few examples up, I'd clarify the pricing. It's not clear
if that's $ per year or per month.

~~~
jevin
Ohh that's a nice find. It's actually per month. I'll have that modified right
away.

------
shepik
What does "20 Knowledge bases" mean? Is it 20 articles, or 20 independent sets
of articles?

~~~
jevin
It means 20 sets of articles.

------
jamhan
Typo on your front page:

"Import your existing documentation, create new ones or choose from our
exsiting library!"

Edit: tone

~~~
jevin
Ouch. So ashamed of this! But I fixed it. I'm verifying all the text again.
Thanks for he heads up.

~~~
noir_lord
[http://www.boxuk.com/upload/2014/02/Relaunched-Ultimate-
Webs...](http://www.boxuk.com/upload/2014/02/Relaunched-Ultimate-Website-
Checklist-2.0.pdf) someone on here posted it the other day and I've used it,
snagged a bunch of stuff so far.

I like the idea of what you are doing I'll be sure to keep an eye on it :),
Good Luck.

~~~
jevin
That's a pretty exhaustive list. Thanks. I used this one (which is not too
bad): [http://www.clickminded.com/seo-
checklist/](http://www.clickminded.com/seo-checklist/)

